# Marriage in UAE



## mfaran (Oct 14, 2014)

me and my fiancé planned to get marry In Abu Dhabi coz currently I am residing here and my fiancé is in UK. we prepared all the required documents consulted Sharia Court Judge too. but still we have a question that my fiancé is divorced in UK which she filled KULAH ( divorce demanded by woman from her husband) now my fiancé and her X husband marriage is dissolved in September. but I we are confused that how long does she need to wait to marry again because after a divorce by husband will u have to wait 3 months to get marry again as muslim woman, and after a divorce by KULAH you have to wait for only 1 month. but I don't know the exact procedure according to UAE marriage law. is there anyone who can assist me in this. coz I are expecting to get marry this December to start our married life with a fresh new year.


----------



## jrmerchant (Apr 27, 2012)

i have a similar predicament. and all the forums i have visited have adivised the same thing.
go to your home country and get married there. as the rules and laws of the UAE will give you a run around. or better still meet on common ground. cyprus seems to be the best destination. Official Website of the Embassy of the Republic of Cyprus in Washington D.C. read this.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends who is going to marry you. Certainly in the Christian churches here, they will not marry you before 2 years - unless there is a VERY good reason. Obviously you are getting married in the court under Sharia law, so best to ask them.


----------



## gephind (Oct 26, 2014)

I was married in Dubai in 2002. Church, priest, documents in English and Arabic. Simple


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

I think according to the Sharia law, you have to wait according to the terms of Islam. I would suggest to better wait and why put your whole life in a doubt


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

jrmerchant said:


> go to your home country and get married there. as the rules and laws of the UAE will give you a run around. or better still meet on common ground. cyprus seems to be the best destination.


yeah, sometimes it is easier to get married on common ground, this way you can avoid difficulties in marriage visa application etc. Besides Cyprus you can get married in Seychelles ( Best Wedding Organiser in Seychelles - Packages, Prices, WeddingtoursWeddings in Seychelles ) which is just a 4 hours flight from UAE. Going with the right agency.. and you have all your attested marriage documents ready in a few days.


----------

